# Sticky  Beware Scammers via PM/Conversation



## Yanmar Ronin

Looks like it's happening again... very suspicious 'side-offers' off the main forums and out of sight.

DON'T bite... please report activity like this ASAP.

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## KJSeller

What are they asking?


----------



## Oneacer

Lol ... You mean people actually look at that crap?

Not to mention actually perusing it ..... Wow, one born every minute


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

KJSeller said:


> What are they asking?


Generally responding to a 'wanted' request, saying they have it/send money ASAP.

Variations on the theme also reported.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Oneacer said:


> Lol ... You mean people actually look at that crap?
> 
> Not to mention actually perusing it ..... Wow, one born every minute


Hard not to 'look' at a Conversation... fortunately I don't think anyone here at SBF has fallen for it.


----------



## Oneacer

Oh, ... I thought you meant the side ad's ...

Buyer Beware ... that phrase means a lot more today ... people should always have a reservation about sending money on the blind to anyone they don't know. Once that money is gone it is gone .... also, " if it seems too good to be true, it usually is ".


----------



## Jackmels

I guess I'll stop offering parts to strangers.


----------

